# Dell's "Ideastorm" - Users want Linux / Open source



## Andrew Green (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.dellideastorm.com/

Top 10 right now are:

#1 by a good margin, linux preinstalled
#2 by a pretty good margin, openoffice preinstalled rather then Works or MS Office trian
#3 No Crapware
#4 Linux based laptop
#5 No Operating system, no windows or Linux
#6 Firefox as the default browser
#7 No crapware
#8 More RAM
#9 No overseas support
#10 No India call center


Now, anyone think they'll listen on any of these?


----------



## Kreth (Feb 20, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> http://www.dellideastorm.com/#3 No Crapware
> #7 No crapware


To qualify, #3 seems to be a clean Windows install with no additional software, and #7 is Windows/Office with no additional software.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 20, 2007)

Which basically means the same thing from what I've seen of there website, Office you stick in as a add on when you pick your system.

Compalint is against letting all that over garbage in for both suggestions.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 20, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Compalint is against letting all that over garbage in for both suggestions.


Absolutely. The last IT shop I worked for used Dell, and we would wipe and reimage the PCs as soon as we got them in the door.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 2, 2007)

I can identify with that.

We use DELL platforms for our installations (we do control systems for the National Grid) and instantly junk what evers on them for a SCO UNIX/X-Windows standard image that we use .


----------

